# Expatforum night out - Thursday 30th October



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dear all

I am organising a simple night out for Thursday 30th October.

Venue: Irish Village (in Garhoud, but any taxi driver will know it)

As it is the end of the week, I (and the husband) will be there from around 6.00pm.

All are welcome and I will have a large reserved table outside. Prices are reasonable and food is available for those who want it. 

This is great opportunity for those who are new in town to meet some friendly faces. 

If anyone has any concerns or wants my mobile number so they can find me, please send me a PM.



-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am organising a simple night out for Thursday 30th October.
> 
> ...


I'll be there from 2000-2030 (powers that be make me work late on a Thursday and then I have the arduous task of making myself look beautiful) 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll be there. It'll be the end of my first week in Dubai. I'm not quite there yet. I'm sat in the airport lounge waiting to board my plane.


Steve


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'll be there from 2000-2030 (powers that be make me work late on a Thursday and then I have the arduous task of making myself look beautiful)
> 
> Looking forward to it.


You mean your boss is trying to help you fight alcoholism!!!  Always the first to reply whenever there is alcohol involved!! 

I'll be there as well!  My last drink for the weekend before I have to convince my parents that I do not drink and that I'm a good girl!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You mean your boss is trying to help you fight alcoholism!!!  Always the first to reply whenever there is alcohol involved!!
> 
> I'll be there as well!  My last drink for the weekend before I have to convince my parents that I do not drink and that I'm a good girl!


Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting 

Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...

...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone out on Friday night as well?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...



Are you referring to Elphaba or that beer bottle that seems to be permanently glued to your lips! 

Your name and the word sober do not belong in the same sentence! And lemonade as well - this keeps getting better!!! Do you actually know what lemonade is!!!!  And no, sambucca is definitely not lemonade!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is anyone out on Friday night as well?


I might, depending on whether I can shake my parents loose and how big a headache I have come late evening! I quite fancy a night at the cinema actually! You planning anything? (stupid question, I know! )


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

*Contact Details*

Hi,

would like to join you, this would be my first time of attending.

Could please have your contact details so can call when arrive, to find you.

may not get there til about 8:30pm.

My email is 

Amanda


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to join you, this would be my first time of attending.
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda

Please do come along. Make a few more posts and your PM facility will be activated and I can send you my mobile number. 

I have removed your email address as you really shouldn't put it on a public forum like this. Too many weirdos & spiders (not creepy crawly ones!) trawl forums for address they can spam, or worse.



-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to join you, this would be my first time of attending.
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda

Please do come along. Make a few more posts and your PM facility will be activated and I can send you my mobile number. 

I have removed your email address as you really shouldn't put it on a public forum like this. Too many weirdos & spiders (not creepy crawly ones!) trawl forums for address they can spam, or worse.



-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...


Good point. I need to know how big a table to reserve.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to join you, this would be my first time of attending.
> 
> ...


You've got mine already, drop me a text or give me a bell and I'll tell you more about it. alternatively post 4 more messages and you can PM on here.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have got to look after 2 vicious animals, sorry, children, as my wife is off to a breast cancer fund-raiser


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You've got mine already, drop me a text or give me a bell and I'll tell you more about it. alternatively post 4 more messages and you can PM on here.



Not much use if you won't be there until 8.30pm. And please don't go all 'Andrew England' and start chatting up lone girls on the board. 

On a serious note, new single girls in Dubai may feel safer making contact with another woman, especially one who is known (by way of moderating this forum & organising this night out). No suggestion that you are in any way dodgy, but women in particular should always take extra care in any big town, especially when they are new.

-


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and removing my email, I will try and make a few more posts to activate my Mailbox.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ha ha

oh "Andrew England"

Was there a new female poster he didn't try to hit on?


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

So what is the age group? Any age welcome.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not much use if you won't be there until 8.30pm. And please don't go all 'Andrew England' and start chatting up lone girls on the board.
> 
> On a serious note, new single girls in Dubai may feel safer making contact with another woman, especially one who is known (by way of moderating this forum & organising this night out). No suggestion that you are in any way dodgy, but women in particular should always take extra care in any big town, especially when they are new.
> 
> -


Very true! I hope however that the people who have met up on one the drinks nights I've organised over the last 5 weeks can testify that I'm not a pest and don't chat any of the girls up...

...Just like a pint and a bit of a social


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> So what is the age group? Any age welcome.


All nice, friendly people are welcome. 

Over 21s only after 8.30pm at IV.

-


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

OK pass the age test, lets see if I pass the social one.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> So what is the age group? Any age welcome.


Last week the age group spanned from 23 to early 40's - Although she's probably the youngest 40-something I know. It's quite a good mix.


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

What time do you stay out til, may not be able to get there til later on.

I am hoping i've passed the minimum posting now, so feel free to send your contact details, and I'll see you Thursday.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I am having drinks with the guys from work on Thursday. Guess where... Yeah, Barasti.

If we don't party all night, I will join you guys. We normally start early and leave by 9 when we get the bouncer asking us for our id's. DON'T worry. I am a good well behaved guy, no matter what others may say.

If i do join, I may be a bit inebriated, just a little. So don't be jealous.. 

There I go scaring away all the newbies.


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like a fitting end to my first days work in Dubai. Can someone PM me a number, and I'll join you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

MsHurricane said:


> What time do you stay out til, may not be able to get there til later on.
> 
> I am hoping i've passed the minimum posting now, so feel free to send your contact details, and I'll see you Thursday.


Til the end, which is usually around 0300. 

If I was you and you want to text a female then either PM Elphaba or Maz25 (she's not really a bloke)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Very true! I hope however that the people who have met up on one the drinks nights I've organised over the last 5 weeks can testify that I'm not a pest and don't chat any of the girls up...
> 
> ...Just like a pint and a bit of a social



Pest Alert!! 

No, you are very well behaved and do not chat up girls - too busy being faithful to your beer and sambucca!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am having drinks with the guys from work on Thursday. Guess where... Yeah, Barasti.
> 
> If we don't party all night, I will join you guys. We normally start early and leave by 9 when we get the bouncer asking us for our id's. DON'T worry. I am a good well behaved guy, no matter what others may say.
> 
> ...


Would be good if you could come!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHA oh lolz andrew england. I think I scared him off the board. he went on a business trip and never came back. oh well. that's what you get for being sleazy.

in any case, katiepotato and i are in!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Also, can someone please make a really, really big flag that says ''forum nerdup here'' so I can find you all amongst the riff raff. ta!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

They'll be easy to spot. Crazy will be the one who has to have the beer botlle surgically removed from his body


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea I'll be there!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i met crazy and a couple of other forumers by chance after running into sam at barasti last weekend.
the intro went like this
''hi, i'm crazymazy1980 from the internet forum'' dubai expats''
" nice to meet you. im alli"
" alli...? oh... as in... THE ALLI?"


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> Also, can someone please make a really, really big flag that says ''forum nerdup here'' so I can find you all amongst the riff raff. ta!


I always do on official nights out. 


(Well an A4 sign on the table, at least.)

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am having drinks with the guys from work on Thursday. Guess where... Yeah, Barasti.
> 
> If we don't party all night, I will join you guys. We normally start early and leave by 9 when we get the bouncer asking us for our id's. DON'T worry. I am a good well behaved guy, no matter what others may say.
> 
> ...



Sweetheart, by my definition YOU are a newbie. 

-


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

As much as I would love to attend, sorry guys but cant make it. Have prior commitments.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> As much as I would love to attend, sorry guys but cant make it. Have prior commitments.


Blimey! And you called me boring!!! I can teach you how to fake a headache if you need a good excuse!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Blimey! And you called me boring!!! I can teach you how to fake a headache if you need a good excuse!


Not just me who calls you boring. I like to keep my comittments once made unlike someone else I know.  As I said would love to, am always up for meeting new people but cant make it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Not just me who calls you boring. I like to keep my comittments once made unlike someone else I know.  As I said would love to, am always up for meeting new people but cant make it.



People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.  I've been out every weekend (those others who honour the commitments can vouch for me!) and I believe some of us got stood up by a certain gnome last time we went to IV!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I am up for a night at the IV providing that I can find a taxi sometime before midnight. Anyone else heading from the Jumeirah area and want to share a taxi? Not able to leave until 8:30ish though.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I am up for a night at the IV providing that I can find a taxi sometime before midnight. Anyone else heading from the Jumeirah area and want to share a taxi? Not able to leave until 8:30ish though.


Might be worth me, the landlady and Maz picking you up on the way down there. Will save you a lot of hassle...

...as long as you let me get out of the taxi a little earlier, don't want to be seen arriving with a Red


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Might be worth me, the landlady and Maz picking you up on the way down there. Will save you a lot of hassle...
> 
> ...as long as you let me get out of the taxi a little earlier, don't want to be seen arriving with a Red


Thought it was already agreed that you were riding in the boot, in your lovely stray jacket! We'll just pop open the boot on Sheikh Zayed Road and let you out then! 

And for the record, newcomers sit in the middle!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I have just moved here and I am wondering if I can come along on Thrusday and what type of people will be there. 

N 



Elphaba said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am organising a simple night out for Thursday 30th October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Hi, I have just moved here and I am wondering if I can come along on Thrusday and what type of people will be there.
> 
> N


Of course, you can! It's an open invitation. The more, the merrier!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

type of people?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Hi, I have just moved here and I am wondering if I can come along on Thrusday and what type of people will be there.
> 
> N



Hi there

This is a night out arranged by forum moderators, so is an ideal time to meet a few friendly faces in a safe environment. The venue is known by all taxi drivers and it is also easy to get a taxi at the end of the evening.

Make a few more posts and then send me a PM for my telephone number. That way you will be able to find me at the Irish Village.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thought it was already agreed that you were riding in the boot, in your lovely stray jacket! We'll just pop open the boot on Sheikh Zayed Road and let you out then!
> 
> And for the record, newcomers sit in the middle!



That would be great if I could catch a ride with you guys. And I am cool with the middle, especially if crazy is in the boot. We can have a nice relaxing ride to the IV without the jealous ratings of a Bolton fan.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thursday Night!*

Hi,

crazy person, maz, landlady etc!! 

I am totally new to this and youn all seem to know each other well i think. I have no idea where the venue is and can't seem to find it on a map. I am in Living in Deira and working in the fruit and veg market, near international city, is it far?

N xx


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Of course, you can! It's an open invitation. The more, the merrier!


ok, well is it near the airport, the only place I can find on this sodding map is called Al Garhoud! Is it near there? I'm living in Deira so not far in a cab i think. Are you from UK too?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

alli said:


> type of people?


sorry mate, "type of people" was probably the wrong way to phrase it! If it's all teetotal couples who want to swap knitting patterns then maybe I will give it a miss. 

I am sooooooooooooo bored here so far, have been here just over a week and the only people I have spoken to are waiters in the place i am staying so i have totally lost the ability to comunicate in a normal fashion!

Do I just turn up and buy a round then?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is a night out arranged by forum moderators, so is an ideal time to meet a few friendly faces in a safe environment. The venue is known by all taxi drivers and it is also easy to get a taxi at the end of the evening.
> 
> Make a few more posts and then send me a PM for my telephone number. That way you will be able to find me at the Irish Village.


I guess im being really dim, but whats a PM?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> ok, well is it near the airport, the only place I can find on this sodding map is called Al Garhoud! Is it near there? I'm living in Deira so not far in a cab i think. Are you from UK too?


The place is in Al Garhoud. As Elphaba has said, ask any taxi driver and they should know (be prepared for the lovely joyride and detour - taxi drivers can smell a newbie a mile off!)

I was living in the UK for a few years before moving here but not a Brit though. Crazymazy is British if you're looking for a fellow Brit (his accent is even ''nicer'' after a few beers!! ).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> I guess im being really dim, but whats a PM?


PM = Private Message

Just click on the name of the person you want to send a message to and a little menu will appear; click on ''send private message'' and type away!

By the way, the people I've been out with are really fun - certainly not into knitting, unless knitting is the new word to describe getting hammered and waking up with a monster hangover the next day! Mind you, I would pay good money to see crazymazy attempt to knit but I reckon your wallet will be empty before you get him drunk enough to convince him of the joys of knitting!!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> PM = Private Message
> 
> Just click on the name of the person you want to send a message to and a little menu will appear; click on ''send private message'' and type away!
> 
> By the way, the people I've been out with are really fun - certainly not into knitting, unless knitting is the new word to describe getting hammered and waking up with a monster hangover the next day! Mind you, I would pay good money to see crazymazy attempt to knit but I reckon your wallet will be empty before you get him drunk enough to convince him of the joys of knitting!!


Ok, Im getting the hang of this now, I think! Knitting is not code for anything, but getting hammered is my kind of language! Cant see anything that says private message though, so maybe Im not doing it as well as I thought!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> ..... buy a round then?


Trust me, that's not wise!!! You'll be skint in no time!! 

We normally take turns to get the drinks when I've been out! It's only fair that we are all skint by the time they kick us out of the bar!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Ok, Im getting the hang of this now, I think! Knitting is not code for anything, but getting hammered is my kind of language! Cant see anything that says private message though, so maybe Im not doing it as well as I thought!


As you're now on your 6th posting, you should be able to send PMs. As an example, if you click on someone's name in this thread, these options should most definitely come up. Else you can do this the long way and access the Member list at the top of the page and look for the person you want to send a message to. That should take you to their page, where you will have the option of sending them a message.

See you Thursday! Me thinks I want to go home now - if only I could!


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> As you're now on your 6th posting, you should be able to send PMs. As an example, if you click on someone's name in this thread, these options should most definitely come up. Else you can do this the long way and access the Member list at the top of the page and look for the person you want to send a message to. That should take you to their page, where you will have the option of sending them a message.
> 
> See you Thursday! Me thinks I want to go home now - if only I could!


I think i have managed it! I want to go home too, they work funny hours over here! Thanks for your help. See you on thursday!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Mind you, I would pay good money to see crazymazy attempt to knit but I reckon your wallet will be empty before you get him drunk enough to convince him of the joys of knitting!!


Knisssht one, pearrrrrrl one, knissssht one, pearrrrrrrrl one...

Hmmm drunken knitting you bring the wool, I'll bring the needles.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Sweetheart, by my definition YOU are a newbie.
> 
> -


Too true.  

I was however meaning it in the sense of people who have not been to the gatherings and met fellow forumites.  No disrespect or some sort of superiority complex meant.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am organising a simple night out for Thursday 30th October.
> 
> ...


Howdy all, I've just about gotten over Friday night so count me in for this if like others have mentioned I can get a bloody cab!! So what's this Irish Village like? Hopefully not loads of badly themed themed bars and warm Guiness?!
Looking forward to meeting those I haven't already met.


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...


High Priestess? We might have some religious similarities...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish Village website here.

The Irish Village

It is a decent pub and I am told the Guiness is OK. (What do you expect? This is the Middle East!!). The IV is probably the most famous venue in Dubai. They do decent pub grub, including Irish favourites and are a venue for numerous live events. (In the last few weeks I have seen both The Stranglers and Arrested Development.)

It is right by the tennis stadium (venue for Dubai Tennis Championships amongst other events) and next to Century Village which has a loads of restaurants. All are part of the Aviation Club.

Century Village


-


----------



## Flex (Aug 14, 2008)

*Thursday night*

Ya, sounds good

Is it possible to get somebodys mobile number just in case


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...


Hello belli (beautiful people),

I hadn't replied earlier 'cause I wasn't sure I could attend, my friend from Rome is visiting and we were thinking to have a day trip, but seems like that's going to happen tomorrow so probably we'll be able to join on Thursday. Is there still room for two of us? We are petit girls and we love Guinness (I actually spent some time in Dublin and my friend came to visit me there as well).

See you then!

Giada + Annalisa


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Giadita said:


> Hello belli (beautiful people),
> 
> I hadn't replied earlier 'cause I wasn't sure I could attend, my friend from Rome is visiting and we were thinking to have a day trip, but seems like that's going to happen tomorrow so probably we'll be able to join on Thursday. Is there still room for two of us? We are petit girls and we love Guinness (I actually spent some time in Dublin and my friend came to visit me there as well).
> 
> ...


I'm sure we can squeeze you in. Are you bringing all the guys from your office. They were really cool! I'm dragging a guy from my office who is here on secondment from India.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm sure we can squeeze you in. Are you bringing all the guys from your office. They were really cool! I'm dragging a guy from my office who is here on secondment from India.



I feel sorry for the poor guy. Once he sees what you're like after a few drinks, the poor man will probably run off scared!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I should be coming to this


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all!
Hope there's room for one more newbieeee, been in dubai for a couple of weeks and the weekends can get a little dull if you don't know anyone... little being the understatement
wait to get PMs activated. then can i get intouch.
Kp


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Might be worth me, the landlady and Maz picking you up on the way down there. Will save you a lot of hassle...
> 
> ...as long as you let me get out of the taxi a little earlier, don't want to be seen arriving with a Red


I'll prob be coming in the car, not far from the beach park Jumeira 3, so four seats up for grabs and that way i'll have a navigator or a few ...uhh it's a 206. so not sure we should be putting anyone in the boot unless they're a contortionist...could hang onto the roof though, saves on blow dying..(at you own risk)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KayPee said:


> I'll prob be coming in the car, not far from the beach park Jumeira 3, so four seats up for grabs and that way i'll have a navigator or a few ...uhh it's a 206. so not sure we should be putting anyone in the boot unless they're a contortionist...could hang onto the roof though, saves on blow dying..(at you own risk)


Don't forget there is ZERO tolerance (by law) for drinking and driving. Your driver will have to stick to soft drinks all evening.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget there is ZERO tolerance (by law) for drinking and driving. Your driver will have to stick to soft drinks all evening.
> 
> -


I totally agree with you there! Unless someone is teetotal (we shall soon cure that! ), I would rely on Dubai taxis! Saves you so much hassle - I'm not sure I would be able to stick to soft drinks all night when everyone is drinking around me; I have tried that but failed rather miserably!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget there is ZERO tolerance (by law) for drinking and driving. Your driver will have to stick to soft drinks all evening.
> 
> -


Quite agree, although the caveat to that is you can park the car and then pick it up in the morning.

I think Elphaba assumes that everybody is as much of an Alcoholic as she is.  This poor person may be teetotal.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Quite agree, although the caveat to that is you can park the car and then pick it up in the morning.
> 
> I think Elphaba assumes that everybody is as much of an Alcoholic as she is.  This poor person may be teetotal.


Alcoholic!! 

How on earth could I cope with a bunch of noisy newbies without several drinks? 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Quite agree, although the caveat to that is you can park the car and then pick it up in the morning.


Or what's left of it!! Last time my work mate tried that (it was last week actually), he had to fork out for a new bumper!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Or what's left of it!! Last time my work mate tried that (it was last week actually), he had to fork out for a new bumper!


Well you just have to be sensible about where you park it then!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Well you just have to be sensible about where you park it then!



It was actually the car park at Barasti!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It was actually the car park at Barasti!


Well that's not the Irish Village!! There is a big car park across from the IV entrance where you could park up.


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget there is ZERO tolerance (by law) for drinking and driving. Your driver will have to stick to soft drinks all evening.
> 
> -


Thanks for the heads up, I'll be ok without the drink but could do with a shisha, having said that if they did those there, prob wouldn't be the Irish Village anymore one more for me to ponder over


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KayPee said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll be ok without the drink but could do with a shisha, having said that if they did those there, prob wouldn't be the Irish Village anymore one more for me to ponder over


There is a Lebanese place in Century Village (see link posted previously) just 200 metres away that does good shisha.

Next! 

-


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL....actually laughing out loud at what you CazyMazy1980 said about Elphaba I think the people around me think i've gone nuts....

Maz 25 not sure u can cure a T-Totaler remedy perhaps.. 

Ohhh shisha 200m away sounds good Elphaba


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

KayPee said:


> LOL....actually laughing out loud at what you CazyMazy1980 said about Elphaba I think the people around think i've gone nuts....
> 
> Maz 25 not sure u can cure a T-Totaler remedy perhaps..


Crazymazy seems to have the cure! Works a treat as well - I seem to be turning into an alcoholic!  I wasn't teetotal when I arrived in Dubai but I was never one to drink every weekend as well. Used to drink only on special occassions  - seems that these days, every weekend is a special occassion!


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Crazymazy seems to have the cure! Works a treat as well - I seem to be turning into an alcoholic!  I wasn't teetotal when I arrived in Dubai but I was never one to drink every weekend as well. Used to drink only on special occassions  - seems that these days, every weekend is a special occassion!


 sounds like your Halloween costume will be "hangover from the night before"? 
speaking of which

Is anyone going to be wearing fancy dress...Having just moved the only thing that comes to mind is bring a suitcase a long with a Tshirt saying "Dubai Newbiee"


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fancy dress? Why on earth would anyone dress up like an idiot for a few drinks on a Thursday night?

I absolutely ban all fancy dress for Thursday. (Can you tell that I hate it?)




Seriously, you will stand out, in a bad way. If you must encourage Halloween shenanigans, wait until Friday 31st when several places will have themed evenings.

-


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You mean your boss is trying to help you fight alcoholism!!!  Always the first to reply whenever there is alcohol involved!!
> 
> I'll be there as well!  My last drink for the weekend before I have to convince my parents that I do not drink and that I'm a good girl!


Hey maz!!

I was thinking of coming along as well!! what time are you going??????????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandrareynolds said:


> Hey maz!!
> 
> I was thinking of coming along as well!! what time are you going??????????



Between 0830 and 0915! I'm sharing a taxi with crazymazy and punctuality is not one of his strong points, so let's just say that I will be there before 10pm! 

Come along, the more the merrier!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

how long will you guys stay there? i probably wont make it there before 11pm.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

arg! can't make it anymore guys. Have a pint for me!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Fancy dress? Why on earth would anyone dress up like an idiot for a few drinks on a Thursday night?
> 
> I absolutely ban all fancy dress for Thursday. (Can you tell that I hate it?)
> 
> -


LOL Elphaba I'm with you on that one

I have had THE worst week, topped off with a late conference call on Thurs which won't be done until 9pm, so I may have to take a rain check  but will try to drag myself out. 

If I turn up with big black circles under my eyes looking like I've been dug up - it's not fancy dress.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> LOL Elphaba I'm with you on that one
> 
> I have had THE worst week, topped off with a late conference call on Thurs which won't be done until 9pm, so I may have to take a rain check  but will try to drag myself out.
> 
> If I turn up with big black circles under my eyes looking like I've been dug up - it's not fancy dress.....


Don't worry it'll be quite dark by 9.00pm 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Between 0830 and 0915! I'm sharing a taxi with crazymazy and punctuality is not one of his strong points, so let's just say that I will be there before 10pm!
> 
> Come along, the more the merrier!


You're going to be there in the morning? I got to hand it to you that's dedication. No wonder you think I'm not very punctual as I usually aim to be at yours between 2030 - 2115 and it's not my punctuality (which is in the UK is impeccable), it's the reliability of the taxis here!!!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> how long will you guys stay there? i probably wont make it there before 11pm.


Quite a few of us will be there til the end!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You're going to be there in the morning? I got to hand it to you that's dedication. No wonder you think I'm not very punctual as I usually aim to be at yours between 2030 - 2115 and it's not my punctuality (which is in the UK is impeccable), it's the reliability of the taxis here!!!!!



Just noticed what I typed and here was I accusing people of not being able to tell the time!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Another newbie here!! I was hoping to make it out last weekend to Barasti to meet up, but just didn't happen. Anyways, I'm in for tomorrow night at Irish Village!! Can anyone PM me with a # to call so i can find you guys once i get there?!?


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Im gonna be there! Im soooooo excited, Im gonna have a real converstion with someone other than a waiter!!!!

see you lovely people tomorrow! xx


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Quite a few of us will be there til the end!!


i am guessing "til the end" means til 3 in the morning ? 

anyways how am i supposed to find all of you when i get there?


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

looking forward to seeing you all new and old faces  pm me if you need a number to call once you arrive so that you can find us all.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

u've got mail


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

k, all the noobs gotta wear pink nametags so you can be ID'd... and pick up the tab


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> ... and pick up the tab


That's genius!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> k, all the noobs gotta wear pink nametags so you can be ID'd... and pick up the tab


shouldnt the ones that are already there be wearing pink name tags, or better yet you all can have a big pink sign on your table sayin "expatforum/dubai.com. you drink, we pay"? Anyways i dont think i am a noob no more to this forum, after all i already got a thread locked and got two warnings from the mods in here. i doubt anybodyelse has achieved soo much in here


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> shouldnt the ones that are already there be wearing pink name tags, or better yet you all can have a big pink sign on your table sayin "expatforum/dubai.com. you drink, we pay"? Anyways i dont think i am a noob no more to this forum, after all i already got a thread locked and got two warnings from the mods in here. i doubt anybodyelse has achieved soo much in here


I've been trying. It takes a great deal of my time trying to find new subtle ways of goading Elphaba.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I've been trying. It takes a great deal of my time trying to find new subtle ways of goading Elphaba.


 i do offer private lessons


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> i do offer private lessons



No one else has been quite so rude in the space of one week. Or received a final warning from the site owner. 

You are a newbie. Very much so. 

Are you sure you want to turn up to a expatforum moderator organised event? 


I am pretty sure the IV closes at 2.00am.


-


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...


Yeah mate just seen this thread and i just u a text, ill be there about 8ish too!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Am I wasting my time in starting this at 6.00pm? 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Am I wasting my time in starting this at 6.00pm?
> 
> 
> -


It's the alchoholic in you coming out.....

I'll be there from 4!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Busted!


-


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> shouldnt the ones that are already there be wearing pink name tags, or better yet you all can have a big pink sign on your table sayin "expatforum/dubai.com. you drink, we pay"? Anyways i dont think i am a noob no more to this forum, after all i already got a thread locked and got two warnings from the mods in here. i doubt anybodyelse has achieved soo much in here


Mmmmh "we" got the thread locked...and I am not even there yet Anyway boogie go the the private messages (if I understood how to do ) I sent you one
...2 weeks to go...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Just showing my allegience to the high priestess  So many lurkers have read this thread but noone says they'll come til the last minute which makes all the newbies worried that there won't be anyone there. MazdaRx8, Giadita, Bubbles, Gnomes, Dino, Shinjuku, Gary, Sara81 (+flat mate), Lupo, KatiePotato, Alli (who isn't bald), Shingle Peak are you coming, if so, get posting
> 
> Who knows, maybe I will stay stone-cold sober and just drink lemonade all night...
> 
> ...


Would like to, but no guarantees...
If you know what i've been through this week, you'll understand why. 
(in fact i'll probably be the one on coke the whole night )


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Would like to, but no guarantees...
> If you know what i've been through this week, you'll understand why.
> (in fact i'll probably be the one* on coke the whole night* )


You'll have the sniffles then....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Would like to, but no guarantees...
> If you know what i've been through this week, you'll understand why.
> (in fact i'll probably be the one on coke the whole night )


Oh dear!

Come out and we'll try and cheer you up!


----------



## Aisha (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm coming, i need some1 any1's number who i can call when i arrive.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Aisha said:


> I'm coming, i need some1 any1's number who i can call when i arrive.


Sorted. 

-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Sorted.
> 
> -



Just popped in to say have a great night everyone! well done to Elphaba for organising it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> Just popped in to say have a great night everyone! well done to Elphaba for organising it


Hello nosey! 

You could always escape and come out yourself. 

_


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I tell you I am sorely tempted!!! **** week and all that, but you know who is larging it up on the golf course!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Gracias por este noche, Elphaba  LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, we just do English here.

But thanks to Elph for organizing it (and paying a fair chunk of the bill...).

Some good people and one or two new "nice friendships" too....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Forum nerdup rundown plz


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry, we just do English here.


It was a private joke between myself and Elphaba.......and try learning some Spanish!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I was very surprised to see Elphaba went home early. I arrived just after 12pm. Seems like a nice place. Quite far though.


----------



## MsHurricane (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, guys it was nice to meet you all yesterday, everyone was so friendly.

I will definitely catch up with you guys on another night.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Awesome Night!! had so much fun, really nice to meet everyone


----------



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! What a great night out. It was great meeting everybody. I'll deffo be along next time. Thanks Elphaba for organising this.


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to meet you all, def a good night out...nice to be able to put a face too to some of the nicks... karen and crazy added a new word to my vocab..................."cool beans"


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Top Evening! It was good to meet some people out here and get out of my hotel room!

Count me in for the next one?

N xx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a great time, thanks Elphaba for organising, count me in for next one!!!

Isabel aka Dizzy Izzy aka La Mexicana


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I was very surprised to see Elphaba went home early. I arrived just after 12pm. Seems like a nice place. Quite far though.


I left the Irish Village at around 11.00pm, having arrived there at 6.00pm. It had been a long week and I thought five hours in one bar was enough! Iwent to a nearby bar to catch up with friends. Sorry to have missed you.

For those living Jebel Ali way, the IV is far, but it is a Dubai institution and has just celebrated it's 12th anniverary. 


-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I left the Irish Village at around 11.00pm, having arrived there at 6.00pm. It had been a long week and I thought five hours in one bar was enough! Iwent to a nearby bar to catch up with friends. Sorry to have missed you.
> 
> For those living Jebel Ali way, the IV is far, but it is a Dubai institution and has just celebrated it's 12th anniverary.
> 
> ...


Cool. Next time. 

It is well worth it to go there though. Has a nice environment conducive to having a laugh with friends. 

May I also just state tha "the IV" and Irish Village is the same place for fellow easily confused people like me.  The bouncer looked at me funny when I asked him where the IV in Irish Village was. I thought it was a separate restaurant.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I went to the IV on Friday night and it looks like a crowded meat market. Is it actually possible to sit down and have a drink anywhere??? Went over to the agency instead and got eaten by mossies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> I went to the IV on Friday night and it looks like a crowded meat market. Is it actually possible to sit down and have a drink anywhere??? Went over to the agency instead and got eaten by mossies.


Friday was extra busy because it was their Halloween event. (Did you not spot the outfits? We were highly amused by a few - possibly for the wrong reasons!)We left at around 8.30pm to go on the Desert Rhythm and it was heaving.

Best to either go earlier to get a table (by 5.00pm at weekends) or on a quieter night of the week. It'll be busy next Friday due to the bands playing, but it will be mainly standing for that anyway.

The Cellar (other side of the pond) is usually quieter and you can also try the restaurants etc on the other side of the tennis stadium, most of whom have loads of outside seating.

-


----------

